# Jak zainstalwać z LiveCD?

## jedrzejgm

Ściagłem sobie nowe LiveCD i chciałbym sobie to zainstalować.

 Niby proste, ale:

1. Przy logowaniu (xdm) jest mozliwość wyboru języka, ale po załadowaniu gnome jest i tak po angielsku - po co ten wybór, skoro to nie działą?

2. Przy logowaniu można sobie wpisywać różnych użytkowników a i tak zaloguje się użytkownik gentoo, ani jako root, ani po zalogowaniu su nie przyjmuje.

Po zalogowaniu wybieram installer i wszystko niby mogę poustawiać, ale po uruchomieniu instalacji dostaję takie komunikaty:

"

Invalid timezone or timezone not set.

GLI: January 05 2006 11:49:03 - Setting root password.

GLI: January 05 2006 11:49:03 - Livecd root password set.

"

i i na tym instalacja wisi.

----------

## damjanek

 *jedrzejgm wrote:*   

> 1. Przy logowaniu (xdm) jest mozliwość wyboru języka, ale po załadowaniu gnome jest i tak po angielsku - po co ten wybór, skoro to nie działą?

 Zauważyłeś, że wybierasz mapę klawiatury?

 *jedrzejgm wrote:*   

> 2. Przy logowaniu można sobie wpisywać różnych użytkowników a i tak zaloguje się użytkownik gentoo, ani jako root, ani po zalogowaniu su nie przyjmuje.

 Żeby przełączyć się na roota zrób 

```
sudo su -
```

. Hasło jest jak zapewne zauważyłeś scramblowane przy starcie, więc zanim się z niego skorzysta, należy je ustawić.

 *jedrzejgm wrote:*   

> Po zalogowaniu wybieram installer i wszystko niby mogę poustawiać, ale po uruchomieniu instalacji dostaję takie komunikaty: (...)

 Co stoi na przeszkodzie, żebyś zrobił 

```
cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Poland /etc/timezone
```

Graficzne livecd jest wciąż w fazie rozwoju. Nie oczekuj póki co, po nim zbyt wiele.

----------

## jedrzejgm

Dzięki. 

Wreście ruszyło (installer-dialog) ale teraz zacięło sie na montowaniu lokalnego systemu:

"

MountError :FATAL: mount_local_partitions: Could not mount a partition

"

hda1 /boot

hda2 /mnt/win_c

hda3 /mnt/win_d

hda5 swap

hda6 /mnt/win_e

hda7 /mnt/win_f

hda8 /

----------

## damjanek

Montowanie afair, nie działa. Potraktuj to livecd jako raczej wygodniejszy sposób na instalację (Xy, graficzny browser, takie tam) z poziomu konsoli. Nie ma jak na razie co bawić się w instalację za pomocą mocno eksperymentalnego instalatora.

----------

## Insenic

Spróbuj instalacji z konsoli jest naprawdę nie trudna. Skorzystaj z podręcznika a zobaczysz, że to nie jest żaden problem.

----------

## jedrzejgm

W  LiveCD jest portage.tar.bz2 ale jakoś nie widzę stage3.tar.bz2 Jest tam gdzieś ukryte?

----------

## tomekb

Jest na pewno, tylko nie jest optymalizowane dla konkretnych architektur, zresztą 

```
ls /mnt/cdrom/stages
```

 prawdę ci powie  :Smile: 

----------

## jedrzejgm

Niestety nie ma.

Instaluje z universal.

----------

## Insenic

```

# cd /mnt/gentoo

# wget http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/releases/x86/current/stages/x86/stage3-x86-2005.1-r1.tar.bz2

```

----------

